#ubuntu-my 2011-02-15
<kstan> hihi!
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-16
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> semua bizi disaat ini agaknya
<ApOgEE> atau sedang sangkut dalam jemmmm
 * ApOgEE pun nak balik dan menyangkut2 dlm jem... bye all
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-17
<yuskhanzab> ada doik ka sini
<alip--> buzz lobak
<lobak> alip--: semosek alip--?
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-18
<kstan> hi! Seeking professional PHP programmer ni in develop big Social Networking Project, anybody feel interested here??
<kstan> Katie got any recommended friend? Urgently need.
<kstan> KatieKitty: Hi
<KatieKitty> hi
<KatieKitty> :)
<kstan> got any friend good in PHP? want to do project
<kstan> KatieKitty:got any friend good in PHP? want to do project
<KatieKitty> dun have....
<KatieKitty> wat project izzit?
<kstan> a social networking system, big
<KatieKitty> oh
<kstan> KatieKitty:anyone can recommend?
<KatieKitty> so far dun have....
<KatieKitty> coz i hardly involve in php type of projects...
<KatieKitty> how bout u try to post it in the osdc mailing list and see anyone interested or not?
<kstan> KatieKitty: hm… cause I'm familiar with here.
<kstan> I try to go there.
<kstan> KatieKitty: TQ, anyway how your business?
<KatieKitty> my business ar? so far still ok
<KatieKitty> :)
<yuskhanzab> ada sapa2 tak kat sini yg tak afk
<mnajem> apo
<yuskhanzab> ade org tak kat sini
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-19
<simonyee> Hi,
<simonyee> How are you all?
<simonyee> This is my first time here
<simonyee> i need some help
<simonyee> with my setup with the Ricoh Aficio 3045 software
<simonyee> I cannot get the Ricoh to scan documents
<yuskhanzab> haloo
<len> good morning!!!!
<len> anyone here can help me with my sound problem?
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-20
<sweemeng> ahoy fellow ubuntero
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-13
<fairuz> wb susahsebut
<biborn> hello ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> hi biborn 
<ak47suk1> lapor
<ak47suk1> keluar makan jap ;D
<biborn> ko x habis2 makan =.=
<ak47suk1> aku dari ptg tadi takmakan T__T
<biborn> yela tu =.=
<susahsebut> hi guys
<MrPen> \o/
<susahsebut> ping fairuz fairuz_
<susahsebut> hi MrPen
<fairuz> susahsebut: pong
<MrPen> hey hoo
<susahsebut> apa projek?
<susahsebut> ekekeke malam ni fairuz available :p
<MrPen> pojek update belog
<MrPen> :p
<susahsebut> semalam aku pasang desktop recorder
<MrPen> kalau salah btolkan la ye..nanti sy edit blk http://penreturns.rc.my/
<susahsebut> tapi hampeh sebab ilang separuh ui yang aku record
<MrPen> hohohooh
<susahsebut> errr belog ko ada ala2 rupa windows 8? :p
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fairuz> susahsebut: sibuk ari ni keke
<susahsebut> sibuk apanya tu fairuz
<fairuz> susahsebut: tengah buat encryption kat HDMI android. Tak jadi2 lg ni
<susahsebut> bagi aku je nadroid tu
<susahsebut> aku belum ada ndroid device neh
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> aku bukan buat kat telefon pun ni
<fairuz> atas dev board
<susahsebut> ekekeke x dapat la aku nak mintak. :p
<fairuz> susahsebut:  :)
<jipang_menjerit> ping
<mypapit> hmm
<jipang_menjerit> mypapit
<susahsebut> morning 
<MrPen> \o/
<LonelyFighterX> O_o
<LonelyFighterX> quack
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-14
<susahsebut> MrPen: 
<MrPen> yooo
<inashdeen> hi, active here?
<inashdeen> salam da de kt sini
<ApOgEE> !pong susahsebut 
<susahsebut> masuk sudeh :)
<susahsebut> hoh lama beno tak nampak ko ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> sori, bizi
<ApOgEE> ni pun mujur aku kat dpt pc
<ApOgEE> *dpn
<ApOgEE> bizi coding
<susahsebut> coding untuk forum ka?
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: apa cerita wiki? ko takleh registerkan ke guna akaun ko?
<susahsebut> ok, aku belum test
<ApOgEE> bukan coding untuk forum... coding untuk cari makan
<susahsebut> cuma aku test untuk register tanpa guna akaun aku (menyamar jadi user baru) tak jumpa butang register
<ApOgEE> memang tak boleh
<susahsebut> coding untuk cari makan > penting tu
<ApOgEE> user baru takleh register
<susahsebut> ok aku cuba tengok kejap. guna id aku
<ApOgEE> tapi user sedia ada boleh tolong registerkan
<susahsebut> maknanya semua user yang dah register atau yang ada certain privillege je?
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: lepas login, ko pi kat http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Laman_khas
<ApOgEE> cari menu Log Masuk / Buka akaun
<susahsebut> ooo baru jumpa link untuk buka akaun baru
<ApOgEE> pastu klik buka akaun baru
<ApOgEE> ya, bijak
<ApOgEE> ko registerkan la user yang ko percayai
<susahsebut> btw soalan aku sebelum ni
<ApOgEE> apa soalannya?
<susahsebut> hanya user yang ada admin privillege atau semua user yang berdaftar yang boleh registerkan orang lain?
<ApOgEE> rasanya aku set semua yg berdaftar... aku x ingat
<susahsebut> xpe, aku test nanti. :)
<ApOgEE> boleh suruh mereka cuba. sori, aku kekurangan masa nak check
<susahsebut> xpe2, aku paham. yang penting 17hb jangan lupa meeting irc
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> insya Allah
<susahsebut> ok, dah confirm. hanya mereka yang ada admin privilleges je boleh daftarkan pengguna baru. 
<susahsebut> aku buat akaun baru - link untuk buka akaun baru xde. hanya boleh log masuk. 
<ApOgEE> ok, kiranya ko ada power rangers untuk register user baru la kan?
<susahsebut> ekeke power rangers kaler hitam
<ApOgEE> cantek
<susahsebut> btw, nak diwar2kan ke pasal ni?
<ApOgEE> tolong registerkan mereka yang berminat... kalau mereka spammer, kita hapuskan mereka habis-habisan
<ApOgEE> nanti aku fix registration tu untuk membanteras spambot durjana
<susahsebut> ok. nanti aku post kat fb dengan sikit keterangan dalam wiki macamana untuk register. 
<susahsebut> diorang kena contact aku la siapa yang nak register
<susahsebut> hanya yang nampak aktif dalam komuniti je aku bagi lepas
<susahsebut> yang tak tau menau asal usul 
<susahsebut> tak dapat le
<ApOgEE> hehehe 
<ApOgEE> cun...
<ApOgEE> aku masih belum dapat luangkan masa untuk modified wiki tu. Mungkin pertengahan bulan Mac baru setel keje aku skang ni. kalo free, aku cuba ejas wiki tu dan enable registration
<susahsebut> oh, kalau macam tu kat wiki aku takyah ubah. cuma announce kat fb je.
<susahsebut> untuk sementara kena contact aku untuk register wiki
<ApOgEE> ya
<ApOgEE> kalo aweqs yg suruh register, boleh la ko mintak nombo telepon sekali... hahahahaks
<susahsebut> heheh aku laaa yang untung :p
<ApOgEE> ok, see u later
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> meeting ari ni eh?
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo mypapit
<mypapit> hi
<chengjk> hihi
<ak47suk1> hihihi
<zulhairiseman> mana ahli2 mesyuarat..x sampai lagi ke?
<fairuz> tak sampai lg la tu 
<ak47suk1> layan shin-chan action kamen vs haigure mao dulu :P
<saufiwahab> salam semua =)
<fairuz> saufiwahab: wsalam
<tajul_> halo
<tajul_> assalamualaikum dan salam 1Malaysia
<saufiwahab> halo halo
<saufiwahab> pengerusi mesyuarat dah masuk ni...
<tajul_> yo
<tajul_> saufi
<tajul_> ko dok umah sewa ke family?
<MakLaN> halo halo
<saufiwahab> kat mane ?
<saufiwahab> kalau dekan kmpp umah family..
<tajul_>  OO
<tajul_> takde la
<tajul_> kalau ada org nak bermalam, kalu boleh ke?
<tajul_> hehehe
<saufiwahab> yang p sana tido mana nanti ?
<tajul_> kalau yg mai dari sini belah sini la
<saufiwahab> hehe xtau la brapa ramai ader kat umah
<saufiwahab> hihi
<tajul_> aku tidoq umah pak mertua aku
<tajul_> takpa
<saufiwahab> yang len2 ?
<tajul_> member ang mai dak?
<tajul_> mana si ejat ni plak
<saufiwahab> membe duk kulim ja
<saufiwahab> nanti kompom dgn dia
<tajul_> ok
<tajul_> dia kompom mai kan?
<saufiwahab> kalau dia xkerja shift siang boleh la kot
<saufiwahab> dia not yet
<saufiwahab> ada freebies ke macam mana ni
<tajul_> ok
<tajul_> yg kompom kita berempat
<saufiwahab> orait
<tajul_> shipit dah hantar bende yg kita akan bawa ke sana
<tajul_> rasa ejat ada kain rentang dan sebagainya
<tajul_> tapi barang2 cam paku, gam dan sbgnya kene bawak
<saufiwahab> okay la macam tu
<saufiwahab> nak barang macam mana tu ?
<saufiwahab> sya boleh tlg bawa dari sini
<tajul_> barang2 simple cam gam2 dan paku
<tajul_> utk tampal2 dan sbgnya
<saufiwahab> done
<saufiwahab> yang tu sya bawak dari rumah saja
<tajul_> ok
<saufiwahab> noted
<tajul_> cuma nak pastikan apa yg ubuntu bagi dalam kotak tu
<tajul_> aku akan gerak dari sini malam jumaat
<saufiwahab> yang tu kena tanya ejat 
<tajul_> welcome yg lain2
<tajul_> boleh join borak1
<tajul_> ejat akan gerak ngan aku
<tajul_> aku car pool ngan dia
<saufiwahab> ak gerak lepas jumaat
<tajul_> cuma pakaian kita kalu boleh pakai baju Ubuntu dan notebook bawak
<saufiwahab> pagi tu gerak dari rumah
<tajul_> ko gerak dari Perlis ka?
<saufiwahab> nope
<tajul_> ooo ok
<mfauzirahman> den x dapek join...jauh noo...hehehehe
<saufiwahab> dari rumah kat kulim
<tajul_> ok fauzi, tara hal
<saufiwahab> xpa ja fauzi.. hee
<tajul_> tapi kalau nak bincang dan cadangkan apa2, bgtau
<mfauzirahman> oike dokie
<tajul_> aku cadang nak buat tour seluruh Malaysia tahun ni
<saufiwahab> pakai baju ubuntu mana ni ?
<saufiwahab> yang 11.10 haritu ade ler
<tajul_> mana2 baju Ubuntu, asal ada tulis Ubuntu
<mfauzirahman> kat seremban nnt aku bleh join tajul
<saufiwahab> kot ada yang yang lain boleh gak
<saufiwahab> okay
<MakLaN> erm aku nak join
<mfauzirahman> ejat & apogee x join?
<MakLaN> tapi takde kederaan nak gerak
<mfauzirahman> guna isyarat tgn mcm mat saleh laa MakLaN...mintak tumpang...hehehe
<MakLaN> haha
<mfauzirahman> apa agenda meeting korang?
<saufiwahab> hehe mai la maklan
<MakLaN> tu la. cuma takde kenderaan nak gi sana saufiwahab
<mfauzirahman> bila nak start meeting?
<tajul_> TERPutus
<tajul_> HP aku abis bateri
<tajul_> ehe
<mfauzirahman> pakai hp ubuntu os ke? hehehe
<tajul_> dak
<tajul_> BlackBerry aku abis bateri
<tajul_> ni tgh charge balik
<mfauzirahman> oooo..ingatkan windows mobile gitu
<tajul_> hehe
<tajul_> keke
<tajul_> windows mobile aku (palm) dah di arkibkan
<tajul_> PC aku guna windows skrg
<tajul_> terpaksa
<tajul_> siap kene sindir bile aku login Ubuntu
<tajul_> "make sure format kita boleh di share dan di view di agensi lain ye!" - timbalan aku
<tajul_> keke
<tajul_> kat mana tadi
<tajul_> saufi.. 
<tajul_> ada ka?
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...pakai aje google docs kalu mcm tue
<mfauzirahman> start laa meeting...aku dah ngantuk nie
<tajul_> tgh meeting la ni
<tajul_> hehe
<saufiwahab> hehe
<tajul_> hehe
<tajul_> ko expect meeting cemana?
<saufiwahab> meeting dah start pon
<tajul_> aku nak singkatkat
 * MrPen memerhati... xdpt join
<tajul_> 1. Pakaian Ubuntu
<tajul_> 2. Bawak notebook
<tajul_> 3. barangan utk perhiasan booth
<saufiwahab> pakai lanyrd ubunut jika ada
<mfauzirahman> ubunut xde laa
<saufiwahab> notebook gnome3 boleh x ?
<tajul_> 4. Study sikit sebab akan ada soklan di kalangan pensyarah + pelajar + top mgmt + IT technical people
<mfauzirahman> bleh aje sbb aku pun bergnome 
<saufiwahab> orait
<saufiwahab> ahli2 yang comfrm 
<tajul_> tu je aku rasa
<saufiwahab> 1.ejat
<tajul_> sebab aku ingat, kalau ramai malam ni dari KL aku nak arrange kan kenderaan utk car pool dari sini @ konvoi
<saufiwahab> 2.tajul
<saufiwahab> 3.saufi
<saufiwahab> 4. ?
<tajul_> yg confirm kita berempat saufi
<saufiwahab> sorang lagi sapa
<tajul_> member aku kata, sijil dah print out
<tajul_> hehe
<tajul_> tapi atas nama Ubuntu LoCo je la
<mfauzirahman> ada buat brochure
<saufiwahab> boleh la tu
<mypapitsux> hmm
<penreturns> rugi la xdpt join
<mfauzirahman> letak sekali kat situ contact satu malaysia...hehehe
<mypapit> arrgghh
<mypapit> xchat hang
<tajul_> aku guna web je ni
<tajul_> empathy aku hang pasai pa ntah
<tajul_> bfauzi, brochure takde le
<tajul_> aku lenggang kangkung je ni
<tajul_> bukak notebook wiki je la
<tajul_> ni, kita punya website kene update
<tajul_> muka depan OSS KPM zaman aku dulu ada lagi
<tajul_> penreturns, nak cadang boleh je
<tajul_> nak masuk web personal ko pun ble
<tajul_> hehe
<penreturns> lol
<tajul_> tapi pening gak ye baca web ko 
<tajul_> hehe
<tajul_> ejat, ooh ejat
<tajul_> dimana ko
<tajul_> saufi, ada apa2 nak dibincangkan lagi?
<tajul_> aku lupa tanya member aku, berapa besar meja
<tajul_> .. dan ada lapik tak
<tajul_> kalau tak, kene bawak sapra
<tajul_> hehe
<penreturns> pening ehhh
<penreturns> :3
<mfauzirahman> power cord extra ada?
<MakLaN> macam kenduri pulak tajul_ hehe
<tajul_> power chord
<tajul_> yaya
<tajul_> aku ingat
<tajul_> nak buat buku pelawat ke ye
<tajul_> aku nak tunjuk kita punya 1. Web 2. WIki 3. FB
<tajul_> dan short introduction about Ubuntu
<tajul_> kene bawak projector
<tajul_> aku pau opis aku le
<fairuz> +1 ^
<tajul_> hehe
<penreturns> web, forum, wiki, fb, loco
<tajul_> MakLan, kene ajust web la
<tajul_> web ada berita obsulit
<tajul_> *sulit*
<MakLaN> erm
<linuxmalaysia> Assalamualaikum
<MakLaN> Wa'alaikumussalam linuxmalaysia
<tajul_> sebelum aku terluba
<tajul_> sahabat kita dari Mesir ada nak buat brochure utk promosi
<tajul_> dia mintak kita punya kontek nama
<tajul_> wsl bro LinuxMalaysia
<tajul_> slmt dtg ke mesyuarat borak2 kosong
<tajul_> hehe
<deensokmo> salam
<mfauzirahman> ihsan jaafar kan?
<tajul_> wslm
<tajul_> deen
<MakLaN> wslm deensokmo
<tajul_> yaya
<tajul_> dia mungkin takde ngan kita malam ni
<tajul_> ihsan
<tajul_> sebab tak dapat online
<deensokmo> sembang kosong?
<tajul_> so, sapa yg nak nama dia sebagai volunteer utk projek Mesir dia tu, ble bagi nama ngan kontek no
<tajul_> mesyuarat santai la deen
<deensokmo> ok2..
<tajul_> psal preparation Sabtu ni
<tajul_> apa nak bawak, pa nak sedia
<tajul_> ko ada cadangan pe2 ke bro deen?
<deensokmo> sabtu ni ada apa, sori agak lama x update
<tajul_> aku tgh tunggu si ejat ni
<tajul_> kul 12 tak muncul, aku log out
<tajul_> ok
<tajul_> sabtu ni kta ada bukak booth dekat Kolej Matrikulasi Penang sempena hari terbuka ICT
<tajul_> kita dijemput secara khusus
<deensokmo> ohhh.. yg tu.. tau..tau..tau.. jauhlak pulak..erm..
<deensokmo> cuma nak borak kosong gak pasal booth ni.. sebab aku pernah jaga booth utk kompeni aku..
<deensokmo> senjata utama laptop, desktop hee.hee..
<tajul_> yaya
<tajul_> aku bawak
<tajul_> aku sedang cuba usahakan nak 'cilok' LCD Projektor dari opis aku
<deensokmo> antara keperluan lain.. brochure, name card, ada sagu hati kecik2 ..kalau ada,  lagi..
<tajul_> hehe
<tajul_> brochure mungkin tak dan nak buat
<tajul_> tapi kad, ejat ada aku rasa.. aku rasa la
<tajul_> notebook insyaAllah
<linuxmalaysia> barang free apa yang ada?
<linuxmalaysia> CD tak main lah
<deensokmo> staff yg mencukupi.. 4 - 5 org.. klau lebih lagi bagus.. pastu, kalau ada 2 -3 org Ubuntu girl lagi mengancam..
<tajul_> CD tak main?
<tajul_> hehe
<deensokmo> kain rentang/banner ejat ada tu..
<linuxmalaysia> Rasa macam membazir edar cd
<linuxmalaysia> bagi cd kepada yang berminat nak pasang
<saufiwahab> ak ada sikit brochure ubuntu
<tajul_> yup
<tajul_> cume tatau shipit bagi pe
<tajul_> tak bukak kotak agi
<linuxmalaysia> atau suruh isi borang online
<linuxmalaysia> Kali ini buatlah senarai yang berminat
<saufiwahab> kalau perlu server kat booth sya boleh offer
<deensokmo> isi borang online.. tu jika umpan dah dijerat..
<linuxmalaysia> so marketing boleh followyp
<saufiwahab> tumpang dok ada ni...
<linuxmalaysia> orang baru -> daftar online form -> jawab soalan simple -> Bagi cd dan cenderamata
<tajul_> ok
<linuxmalaysia> atau orang baru -> ada facebook -> join ubuntu group -> bagi cd dan tajul
<tajul_> kita wat googleform, pastu bagi cenderahati sikit
<deensokmo> cuma kalau akula.. masa memberi taklimat tu kepada org ramai.. jgn hentam pengguna Windows.. 
<saufiwahab> noted
<tajul_> ada contoh bro saufi?
<linuxmalaysia> ehh silap
<inashdeen> Salam!
<tajul_> ha?
<deensokmo> W'salam..
<tajul_> ihsan?
<tajul_> wslm
<linuxmalaysia> kau leh lagi 3 kan tajul?
<inashdeen> nape?
<inashdeen> :)
<tajul_> ha?
<saufiwahab> sekarang xde
<inashdeen> berjaya gak online..
<tajul_> boleh je bang
<tajul_> kekeke
<tajul_> tapi paham2 la pah tu
<MakLaN> hehe liuxmalaysia
<saufiwahab> tp yang itu diambil daripada sksena
<tajul_> "butang baju abg mana pah?"
<linuxmalaysia> tak pe nanti aku perturun ilmu
<saufiwahab> brochoure masa last event 2011
<deensokmo> hu..hu..huu
<tajul_> susah la bang
<linuxmalaysia> so siapa dari KL?
<tajul_> sejak buat SBPA ni, nafsu menurun sikit
<tajul_> kakaka
<deensokmo> ada dari KL ker?
<mfauzirahman> ejat aje
<tajul_> sekarang saya dan ejat je
<linuxmalaysia> tajul? tak naik ke penang ke?
<deensokmo> hish.. rasa cm nak join lak ni.. ejat?
<tajul_> kalau ramai, baru nak arrange kenderaan
<tajul_> hari rasa ramai nak join
<deensokmo> tajul, ko gi naik kapal terbang ker?
<tajul_> boleh la tong2 duit minyak
<tajul_> ?? deen
<tajul_> banyak duit aku
<tajul_> heheh
<tajul_> aku naik GL aku le
<tajul_> Pah nak ikut
<deensokmo> gurau jer tu..
<linuxmalaysia> Tajul cuba buzz Sukri projek penguin masuk kg
<tajul_> aku baru nak 'survey' kat sana
<tajul_> keke
<linuxmalaysia> kot2 dia nak ikut
<deensokmo> tajul ko pakai Gl gak ker?
<tajul_> ooh
<tajul_> Sukri
<linuxmalaysia> nanti saya buzz
<tajul_> adei
<tajul_> cmana ble cicir dia
<tajul_> tolong bang
<deensokmo> tahul, gerak kul brapa dan balik bila?
<deensokmo> tajul...
<mfauzirahman> aku x byk bleh nak bantu..mintak izin undur diri
<tajul_> ok
<tajul_> aku tolak Jumaat ptg/malam
<mfauzirahman> all the best guys
<deensokmo> balik?
<tajul_> balik hari Ahad tengahari
<tajul_> tidoq kat Sik, Kedah
<tajul_> umah pak mertua daaa
<deensokmo> OO00..
<saufiwahab> sik dgn kmpp jauh gak tu
<tajul_> ejat lepak sekali ngan aku
<tajul_> aku dah suruh dia training bagi ayam ngan itik makan
<tajul_> haha
<tajul_> (mana si ejat ni)
<tajul_> dalam 70km la
<saufiwahab> ping ejat
<deensokmo> rasa nak join gak ni.. leh share tol.. minyak..ermm
<deensokmo> tgh fikir camne nak pujuk bini aku ni..
<linuxmalaysia> cakap aje nanti abg bawa balik buah pala
<tajul_> haa
<tajul_> ko nak join
<tajul_> carik lagi sorang
<tajul_> boleh tong2
<tajul_> haha
<tajul_> "abg jgn bawak balik nana dah la"
<tajul_> haha
<deensokmo> huu..huu.. masalahnyer aku ada meeting lain Ahad.. kelab kembar M'sia.. aduh..
<linuxmalaysia> hahaha
<tajul_> si maui
<saufiwahab> linux malaysia dah pesan tu tajul
<saufiwahab> hehe
<tajul_> HEHE
<inashdeen> cop cop jap. tadi abe tajul azhar cakap kat ad tu jgn letak number dia sorang. sape lagi nak bubuh?
<tajul_> oo
<deensokmo> tajul.. ko bagi no hp ko.. dirrect nick aku
<tajul_> 019-3399880
<mypapit> ok noted
<tajul_> no yg dekat IRC tu utk awek je
<tajul_> takut Pah nampak
<tajul_> kekeke
<mypapit> :`(
<tajul_> silap, no dekat wiki
<tajul_> keke
<deensokmo> ok..ok.. aku save dulu ..kot2 boleh join..
<tajul_> ok
<tajul_> ang bagitau awai no
<tajul_> tak pun, tolak pagi2 sabtu, petang tu balik
<inashdeen> errrr... tak faham
<tajul_> aku cadang nak wat camtu mula2
<tajul_> pastu Pah nak ikut
<deensokmo> klau awal pagi sabtu.. petang balik sampai mlm kl.. confirm aku leh ikut..
<saufiwahab> driver kena cukup rehat nak drive balik tu
<deensokmo> ala.. driver ramai..
<saufiwahab> just peringatan.. keluar di tol bertam
<deensokmo> tajul.. aku pun pakai GL gak.. 
<deensokmo> klau melibatkan Ahad.. tak leh nak follow ar..
<inashdeen> ping
<tajul_> inashdeen: 
<tajul_> cerita sikit ko punya story
<tajul_> kes kontek nombor tu
<penreturns> kirim goodies 1
<penreturns> :3
<tajul_> aku kene gerak dah ni
<tajul_> rasa ok lah kot perbincangan malam ni
<tajul_> anak aku dah meragam ajak tido plak
<tajul_> inashdeen: cemana ko punya story tu
<penreturns> hopefully sume bejalan lancar
<susah_sebut> all the best guys
<penreturns> tunggu plak Ubuntu loco Jam!
<deensokmo> harap2 meriahla..
<penreturns> yeahhh
<tajul_> thanks all
<tajul_> mesti nye
<penreturns> rugi xpg T..T
<tajul_> dorang mmg tunngu kita
<tajul_> sebab respon last time aku ngajo Ubuntu kat pensyarah2 semua baik
<tajul_> ramai yg minat
<penreturns> (Y)
<tajul_> wei
<tajul_> sebelum aku lupa
<tajul_> kalau abg linuxmalaysia ade, nak tanya jadi ke event kita bulan 4
<penreturns> yoo
<tajul_> Release Party
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> linuxmalaysia, 
<penreturns> jawab2
<tajul_> cam clash kalau tak manage betui2 ngan loco Jam
<penreturns> yepp
<saufiwahab> guys..
<penreturns> btol tuh
<saufiwahab> need to go now..
<susah_sebut> loco jam ada yang organize ke?
<saufiwahab> esok cikgu sekolah =D
<susah_sebut> menarik
<tajul_> ok saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> assalamualaikum
<susah_sebut> wslm
<penreturns> loco jam by penunu bunsen
<tajul_> wslm
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> insyaallah
<penreturns> wasalam
<tajul_> wei, agenda aku dah habis
<tajul_> nanti update dekat FB, forum
<tajul_> aku nak kene gerak
<penreturns> orite
<penreturns> tc bro
<tajul_> penat wat SBPA hari ni
<susah_sebut> jam 2-4/3, release precise 26/4
<tajul_> hari2 SBPA sampai bulan 4
<tajul_> haha
<tajul_> assalamualaikum
<susah_sebut> clash jugak ke?
<tajul_> Putrajaya log out now
<penreturns> kompem la xclash tuh
<penreturns> hehhehhe
<penreturns> lg kejap dr meeting aritu
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> habis sudeh
<penreturns> \o/
<inashdeen> ok, cmni. kat kawasan saya ni, jumpa ada kedai buat ads. 10,000 leaflet, edaran ikut suka hati ( kawasan selangor), bayar RM10. so ingat nak promo ubuntu. dalam tu nak leh tulis nombor sesiapa yang sudi, kalau2 lah ada orang yang teringin nak kenal ubuntu ni, leh calling2. masa ni tajul punya nombor je ada
<penreturns> wooo
<penreturns> (Y)
<inashdeen> so?
<inashdeen> ada sesiapa sudi?
<susah_sebut> terlambat sikit la ihsan
<susah_sebut> diorang sume out dah
<inashdeen> tajul x on ke?
<inashdeen> yg len?
<inashdeen> kejapnye meeting :S
<susah_sebut> tajul dah out
<susah_sebut> tadi dia ada tanya ko tapi ko tak muncul pun bagi soalan ni
<susah_sebut> lepas dia out baru ko bagi
<susah_sebut> 17hb kan ada meeting lagi
<susah_sebut> yang ni meeting untuk event KMPP
<susah_sebut> 17hb monthly meeting
<inashdeen> xpe lah
<inashdeen> hurm
<inashdeen> susah sebut based kt kelantan kan?
<susah_sebut> ye saya
<susah_sebut> kat johor sebulan sekali je
<inashdeen> ada tau sesiapa  based selangor?
<susah_sebut> tengok kat wiki
<susah_sebut> ada few
<susah_sebut> listed dalam tu
<inashdeen> nak ke dia orang kalau saya bubuh number?
<MakLaN> inashdeen boleh tengok maklumat aku kat sini http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Portal_Masyarakat
<penreturns> kene tanye empunya badan la
<inashdeen> Maklan tak nak? huhhu
<susah_sebut> macam saya cadangkan, kena raise benda ni dalam meeting 17hb. kalau ihsan xde saya boleh tolong raise. then lepas tu kalau xde respon cuba email, pm
<inashdeen> or penreturns ^.^. kalau ada yang sudi2 senang sikit
<susah_sebut> kalau diorang setuju baru leh letak
<susah_sebut> kalau tak kena marah lak
<susah_sebut> pasal privacy orang ni
<penreturns> hehehe
<penreturns> yep
<susah_sebut> cuma kalau ikutkan diorang dah list dalam wiki diorang tak kisah kot
<MakLaN> aku ni pengguna biasa. bercerita pasal gnu/linux secara umum boleh la. kalau nak sembang pasal teknikal, kurang sikit.
<susah_sebut> cuma lebih baik dapatkan confirmation
 * penreturns user baru
<susah_sebut> sama la kita MakLan
<susah_sebut> kang orang tanya aku gagap2 nak jawab kang
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<inashdeen> tulah. lagipun ni, personal effort je. macam saya pernah cakap dulu. no more active contribution. tu yang tak nak bawa 17hb nanti. kalau susah sebut nak bawa, cuba bawa idea masukkan ubuntu dalam press ( akhbar)
<inashdeen> penreturns : alah, boleh lah :( kalau saya ada kat sini llame, saya bubuh nama saya je. masalahnya 24 dah terbang :(
<susah_sebut> mahal tu nak masuk paper
<penreturns> kekkekee
<MakLaN> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wakil_Ubuntu_Malaysia
<penreturns> xberani lg la
<inashdeen> ok ok :( *sigh*
<penreturns> reti install je
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> then biasanya yang baca paper bukan le pc freaks/geeks
<susah_sebut> yang pc freaks/geeks ni sume baca paper online jek
<penreturns> \o/
<susah_sebut> pendapat saya la ni
<penreturns> belum ckop ilmu
<penreturns> taberani
<susah_sebut> target macam kurang  sesuai kalau masuk paper
<inashdeen> susah_sebut : kita bukan nak cater pada pc freaks ;) kalau pc frekas, rasa kita dah tembus dah. at least ramai dah tau. kita nak fokus pada average user and small business
<susah_sebut> oh, small business eh
<inashdeen> susah_sebut : ok, kalau bukan paper, ada idea tak untuk media lain? kalau majalah pc = dah tembus. saya ingat nak radio. saya bincang dengan pakcik saya. dia cakap, paling kos efektif paper. tv pun rugi. sebab paper, memang r kuar sehari, tapi paper tu kekal berhari2. 
<susah_sebut> ok, macam ni. saya akan cuba masukkan dalam agenda meeting
<susah_sebut> macamana kita nak tackle average windows useer dengan small business untuk guna ubuntu
<susah_sebut> then 17hb bincang
<susah_sebut> ihsan pastikan ada sekali la 17hb tu
<inashdeen> all the best. tak janji sangat I will be there
<inashdeen> sorry :(. ikut adik gi memanah di sabak bernam. tukang sorak je :p
<susah_sebut> oh, 17hb tu ke sabak bernam/
<inashdeen> 17-23 ( 24 dalam pesawat)
<susah_sebut> xpe la, saya cuba tolong bawakkan
<inashdeen> BTW, yang saya akan iklan dalam leaflet tu insyaallah saya akan buat. huhuhhu :) tu usaha kecil dari saya sendiri. me ubuntu <3 forever love~
<susah_sebut> kita tengok suara ramai macamana
<susah_sebut> terbaekk
<susah_sebut> saya keyakinan xde untuk bagi nombor saya
<inashdeen> bagi cadangan, kawasan selangor, mana strategik nak agih? 
<susah_sebut> kena tanya orang selangor tu
<susah_sebut> rasanya lebih baik kalau kawasan yang ada IPT/Uni
<penreturns> cyber?
<susah_sebut> err apanya yang cyber en batman? :p
<penreturns> cyberjaya
<penreturns> :p
<penreturns> shah alam
<susah_sebut> oooooo...
<susah_sebut> hahhaa
<inashdeen> hurm... tak apalah. try je. cyber cam menarik. tgk r company tu nak gerak mana. kalau klang pun klang r. 10k leaflet kot, banyak tu. insyaallah ada yang respons kan? ni leaflet yang saya reka http://www.4shared.com/office/WS-gwF2K/ads.html
<penreturns> kawasan tumpuan la
<inashdeen> penreturns orang mana?
<penreturns> damansara
<inashdeen> alah... boleh r tu . uhuhhuhu. paling2 susah, suruh dia join facebook ubuntu malaysia. boleh tak. heheheeh
<inashdeen> boleh penreturns??
<penreturns> erm
<penreturns> tugas die ape ni?
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> cube terang detail
<penreturns> sy lari2 td
<susah_sebut> inashdeen: penreturns nyer komuniti pun dah dekat 2.5k :p
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> ermm
<penreturns> sat
<penreturns> ni da final ke?
<penreturns> kalo blom final bole edit lg
<inashdeen> penreturns : sebenarnya just nak jadi orang rujukan. kalau orang call, tanya, apa tu ubuntu. terang je.kebaikan, keburukan. bla2 kalau rajin, leh bg cd. kalau malas, suruh dia download je dari tenet. pastu anjurkan dia join FB ubuntu loco. da nak final. tapi kalau ada cdgn nak edit bole r. esok nak hntr insyaallah
<penreturns> ohhhhh
<penreturns> heheheh
<penreturns> tp kalo tanye lebih2 camne?
<susah_sebut> memang kaler ke leaflet tu inashdeen 
<deensokmo> menarik ds tu..
<inashdeen> jawab je : I suggest you better join our FB. there are many experts and gurus over there. Though I am quite experienced in using ubuntu, I humbly admit that I am not a professional user; this is a community service and hence my knowledge is limited  ayat paling skema abad ni)
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tp name sy batman
<penreturns> xpe ke?
<inashdeen> susah_sebut : mamat tu cakap leh kaler. dia kata kaler ke tak kaler harga sama. tu yang balun kaler. pape pun, esok baru tau. tadi on the phone je. esok nak gi kedai dia insyallah
<inashdeen> penreturns:?
<penreturns> nanti sy update design sket
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> sbb org kol sy pon panggil batman
<inashdeen> deensokmo : ds tu apa?
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<deensokmo> buat ringkas tapi padat..
<penreturns> ds= design
<deensokmo> ads la.. yg ko buat tu inashdeen
<susah_sebut> haaa...  ni bbro deensokmo  tak nak offer diri ke?
<deensokmo> nak..nak. nka..
<inashdeen> penreturns : baiknya boleh je bagi nama samaran, tapi cadang yang tak cartoonic sangat. biasa cam Bad ke, john ke, man ke. ok sikit
<deensokmo> aku duk perahatikan korang ber irc ni.. nak velah tang mana tak tau  huu.huu.
<inashdeen> deensokmo : sudi letak number 0:)
<inashdeen> ??
<penreturns> Pen
<inashdeen> ok kot :)
<deensokmo> 019-2263574
<susah_sebut> ok, dapat lagi 2 orang dah
<inashdeen> nama samarannya?
<susah_sebut> penreturns:  ngan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> aku duk area Cheras..
<penreturns> sy ngan penunu bunsen dekat la
<inashdeen> deensokmo : nak bubuh nama samaran apa yek?
<inashdeen> pen: camne? minat ke?
<deensokmo> bubuh jer deensokmo
<deensokmo> ke tak glamour nick tu?
<inashdeen> ok je. huhhuhu
<inashdeen> penreturns: nak bubuh number tak? ada nak add design ag?
<deensokmo> apa kata klau korang letak nama betul.. biar nampak serius..
<inashdeen> memang nama deensokmo ke? kalau tajul azhar memang letak nama dia. huhuhu
<deensokmo> cadangan aku shj..
<deensokmo> ok.. 2 nama penuh aku KAMARUDIN
<inashdeen> penreturns : ping
<inashdeen> deensokmo : ok done . huhuhu
<inashdeen> ello
<deensokmo> font tu kasi la Ubuntu font.. baru gah skit kot
<inashdeen> bukan pe. takut gi kedai tu tak kuar font tu. nak import takut dia banyak songeh lak
<deensokmo> cakap ngan kedai tu.. pilih jenis font yg sama macam pada tin susu anmum.. 
<deensokmo> sebab font ni hampir sama dgn Ubuntu font
<inashdeen> deensokmo: errr,font pe tu? huhuhu
<inashdeen> ok off dulu. so ada dua number je. jadilah. uhhuhu
<inashdeen> tataz
<susah_sebut> all the best inashdeen 
<deensokmo> ntah aku tengah search.. sebab masa aku desgin baju Ubuntu utk dicetak dia cakap tak tau font tu.. jadi aku rekemankan font anmum ni
<deensokmo> OK.. selamat malam..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo: ari ni tarikh tutup =.=
<deensokmo> ikut tarikh 15 hb.. so mlm esok la. last..habis.. tutup..
<deensokmo> dgn ini aku istiharkan aku amat kecewa..
<susah_sebut> xpe la. jangan mengalah
<deensokmo> yelah komuniti kita kecik jer..
<susah_sebut> kita ramaikan dulu ahli komuniti yang aktif
<susah_sebut> lepas tu akan datang kita buat lagi 
<susah_sebut> cuma akan datang kena pastikan betul2 dah ramai ahli yang aktif la baru buat
<deensokmo> nampknya gitu lah.. ini pun sekadar mencuba.. sebab tidak pernah ada sebelum ini.. kaa org test market..
<MakLaN> deensokmo susah_sebut tu sebab aku nak buat soal selidik
<deensokmo> kata org test market.. 
<MakLaN> nak tau berapa ramai orang yg dedicate ubuntu / open source
<susah_sebut> faham tu MakLaN
<susah_sebut> cuma target siapa? 
<deensokmo> MakLaN: teruskan niat tersebut.. ada org vote atau tidak belakang cerita.. buta dulu..
<MakLaN> sasaran aku
<susah_sebut> pelajar? pekerja? surirumah?
<MakLaN> pengguna umum
<MakLaN> sesiapa je la
<deensokmo> buat dulu..(salah eja buta tu)
<MakLaN> pengguna biasa
<MakLaN> dveloper
<MakLaN> sebab setakat ni
<MakLaN> mmg la ramai yg guna
<MakLaN> tapi tak tau
<deensokmo> borang soal selidik tu kat mana nak publish?..
<MakLaN> deployment macam mana
<MakLaN> deensokmo nanti akan dibuzz
<MakLaN> lagipun
<MakLaN> masing2 ada blog
<MakLaN> (aku dah takde hehe)
<susah_sebut> maknanya survey via online la ye
<deensokmo> klau letak dlm forum, facebook berkenaan Ubuntu... dah tentu hampir 100% guna Ubuntu..
<MakLaN> +1 deensokmo
<deensokmo> kena contact.. cari empunya blog yg bercerita ttg Windows.. 
<MakLaN> aku pun tak tentu ni. nanti dah sibuk kerja dah tak boleh nak fokus
<deensokmo> cuba emel tuan dia dulu.. aku .boleh tolong.. cuma perlukan dokumentasi.. yg sudah didraft.
<susah_sebut> ok core question dia apa?
<susah_sebut> maksudnya nak dapatkan tentang apa?
<susah_sebut> pemahaman? penggunaan? lagi?
<deensokmo> dah direka belum? atau masa meeting nanti
<susah_sebut> pernah dengar ubuntu tak?
<susah_sebut> lagi?
<MakLaN> dapatkan ttg demografik; jantina, umur, etc
<MakLaN> lepas tu pengalaman; berapa lama dah guna, sejak versi berapa
<MakLaN> soalan aku tak rangka lagi
<MakLaN> tapi yg tu boleh buat
<susah_sebut> cuba postkan core point ni dulu
<MakLaN> cuma kena input komuniti la
<deensokmo> erm.. perlukan kepada solan berantai mcm tu ker..
<susah_sebut> nanti orang lain boleh tambah2
<susah_sebut> nanti aku bantu promote selalu topik tu kat fb page
<MakLaN> susah_sebut ok
<susah_sebut> sebab sekarang ni core point xde rasanya tu yang menjadikan orang lain belum tergerak nak bagi input
<deensokmo> soal selidik ni mungkin terbahagi kpd beberapa kategori..
<MakLaN> deensokmo demografik tu penting jugak. tambah2 kalau student mau buat rujukan
<deensokmo> demogratik tu apa? berbunga sgt bahasa ko ni..
<susah_sebut> setuju tentang demografik - data penting tu
<MakLaN> haha.. demografik tu ciri2 la, macam jantina, umur..
<deensokmo> OO.oo..
<susah_sebut> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics
<deensokmo> tu dia.. wiki leaks..
<susah_sebut> ekekeke 
<susah_sebut> mula2 tadi aku tak paham jugak
<susah_sebut> cepat2 google
<susah_sebut> lepas tu baru paham
<MakLaN> hehe..
<susah_sebut> orang sekolah tak abis macam ni le :p
<MakLaN> ala
<deensokmo> hu.huuu..
<MakLaN> tak semestunya dapat ilmu kat sekolah/ipt
<MakLaN> zaman sekarang online je dah dapat sijil
<MakLaN> :)
<deensokmo> susah sebut driver lori ker? aku tarik cable tgh panas mentari.. pun tau guna Ubuntu
<susah_sebut> hehe yup
<MakLaN> haha aku B2 pun tak lepas lagi..
<deensokmo> So jauh sekali lagilah apa itu C++.. 
<MakLaN> well
<MakLaN> kalau kena belajar sudo, bash bagai
<MakLaN> tak sampai la sasaran gomen penembusan jalur lebar kat M'sia
<MakLaN> hehe
<deensokmo> apa maksunyer tu
<MakLaN> maksudnya
<susah_sebut> MakLaN:  soalan tu nanti dekat GDocs(contoh) ye? kemudian link GDocs tu bagi kat user yang nak kita soal selidik?
<MakLaN> tak pelu jadi pandai.. atau terlalu advance untuk guna tech
<deensokmo> ok.. betul tu MakLaN.. mcm ko pernah bagitau aku dulu..
<MakLaN> susah_sebut yup. lagipun gdoc senang guna
<susah_sebut> ooooo... aku je tak tau guna 
<susah_sebut> xpe, nanti cuba skodeng kat Gdocs untuk kefahaman
<MakLaN> haha
<MakLaN> gdocs = online libreoffice
<MakLaN> lebih kurang la kalau nak faham
<MakLaN> sekarang kan trend cloud computing
<MakLaN> main hos fail kat tenet je
<susah_sebut> maknanya yang kat GDocs nanti yang dah difinalize je la
<deensokmo> ni contoh yg MakLaN suruh aku buat dulu.. http://deensokmo.blogspot.com/2011/09/borang-tempahan-baju-t-ubuntu.html
<MakLaN> +1 deensokmo
<MakLaN> hehe..
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<susah_sebut> padahal aku isi borang tu masa beli baju pertama kali dari deensokmo 
<deensokmo> tq MakLaN...
<MakLaN> ala, takde hal la bro deensokmo
<MakLaN> :)
<susah_sebut> ish tinggal aku sorang kat kedai ni :p
<MakLaN> haha..
<susah_sebut> macam rumah sendiri pulak makan sepinggan duduk lama2
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<deensokmo> eh besar maknanya ucapan terima kasih pada aku tu.. 
<MakLaN> jangan pandang belakang susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> buat x tau je eh MakLaN 
<susah_sebut> btw, MakLaN ko kat kk ke sekarang ni?
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<MakLaN> yup
<susah_sebut> kk kat belah mana tu?
<susah_sebut> helo fairuz 
<MakLaN> wb fairuz
<susah_sebut> dah siap ke dev board?
<MakLaN> erm kg basong
<deensokmo> ni link pasal ucapan terima kasih.. klau belum baca ar.. http://www.sumbu.org/comment/4100
<MakLaN> dekat jambatan sayong
<MakLaN> hehe
<fairuz> susah_sebut: belum, byk pulak problem hari.. dekat 7-8 chip hangus :(
<fairuz> *hari ni
<fairuz> MakLaN: Eh dekat ngan skolah aku dulu tu :D
<MakLaN> wah fairuz
<MakLaN> deensokmo yup dah baca
<susah_sebut> ooooo jauh dengan tol KK eh?
<deensokmo> jambatn sayong, mcm pernah dengar
<susah_sebut> hui jauh (sambil tengok google maps)
<deensokmo> bukan ker sayong tu terletak di JOhor.. 
<susah_sebut> itu sungai sayong la deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> felda sayong
<susah_sebut> lagi apa lagi
<susah_sebut> area kulai kot
<MakLaN> erm lebih kurang 10 min 
<deensokmo> itula.. sebab aku pernah pergi sg sayong pasang panel kat Loji Sg Sayong.. kat situ ada jambatan kecik..
<deensokmo> huu..huu.huu..
<susah_sebut> time musim banjir jambatan kecik tu sure tenggelam
<MakLaN> deesokmo jambatan sayong tu bawahnya sungai perak :)
<MakLaN> hehe
<fairuz> lawa jambatan tu
<MakLaN> malam minggu port rempit :|
<deensokmo> Kat perak setahu aku Jambatan paling lawa ialah Jambatan Iskandar.. taiping kot..
<MakLaN> kat kuala kangsar pun ada jambatan Iskandar
<MakLaN> hehe
<deensokmo> OO yer KUala kangsar.. bukan taiping silap2..
<MakLaN> sebang pasal jembatan pulak..
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> aku nak sebut jugak la
<susah_sebut> jambatan banding
<deensokmo> mengisi ruang dan saat sebelum jam 2 pagi..
<susah_sebut> jambatan tasik raban
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> ada apa je jam 2 pagi tu deensokmo 
<deensokmo> Jambantan BAnding aku pun pernah pasang panel gak..
<susah_sebut> fairuz:  beli chipsmore untuk ganti chip2 ko yang hancur tu XD
<susah_sebut> bye all
<deensokmo> bye2..
<MrPen> \o/
<MrPen> sori
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-15
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<ejat> elo2
<fairuz> ejat: apa bikin 
<ejat> tgh tension + tekanan 
<fairuz> ejat: byk kerja?
<ApOgEE> salam
<ejat> wsalam
<ejat> fairuz: stress ..
<ejat> handling project
<fairuz> ejat: late on schedule ke
<ejat> fixing defect
<ejat> SLA uat mcm sla production :(
<ejat> more than 40 defect expected to deliver next business day 
<ejat> tp budget c**ut
<fairuz> uhh byk tu
<ejat> 40++
<ApOgEE> uih
<Guest77257> ?
<fairuz> helo ApOgEE
<ejat> nape uih ApOgEE
<adlan> mendung
<ApOgEE> elo ejat fairuz 
<fairuz> alo ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tgh stress... compile lib x jadi2
<ApOgEE> jem btol la cygwin ni
<ApOgEE> google x membantu langsung
<fairuz> ApOgEE: dia takmo compile ka hehe
<ApOgEE> fairuz: dia kantoi kat aclocal: macro `_LT_DECL_SED' required but not defined
<ApOgEE> puas dah aku reinstall automake pun x jadi gak
<ApOgEE> macro dia lari kat mana tah... pening aku mencarinya
<ApOgEE> belum jumpa jln lagi
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: apa cerita meeting semalam?
<fairuz> tak try buang je tempat yg require macro tu? keke
<fairuz> ac_require(bla bla bla)
<fairuz> tapi pelik jugak ada macro ilang mcm tu
<ApOgEE> cygwin ni memang pelik... memacam takde
<fairuz> ApOgEE: macro tu buat ape?
<fairuz> detect sed ke
<fairuz> kena check sed dalam cygwin tu ke
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Dah install gettext?
<ApOgEE> macro tu test -z sed
<ApOgEE> actually aku jumpa dah macro tu dlm libtool.m4 tapi nape tah aclocal tak jumpa... tu yg aku pelik tu
<ApOgEE> mingw ni memang pelik
<ApOgEE> jap aku try check gettext
<ApOgEE> harap2 berjaya
<ApOgEE> walaupun aku x paham apa kena mengena gettext ngan macro tu
<ApOgEE> x jadi gak
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Tak try tanya kat #cygwin takpun #workingset
<fairuz> #workingset kot sesuai
<ApOgEE> #cygwin senyap je
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Try je tanya, mane tau ada org terjaga ke keke
<ApOgEE> fairuz: sama je... senyap sunyi
<gbamz> salam semua (o)
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> ...
<ApOgEE> senyap sunyi je
<ApOgEE> senyap sunyi sepi.... ...
<ApOgEE> ...
<fzlamn> waalaikummussalam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wsalam
<fairuz> ApOgEE:  amacam berjaya ke
<ak47suk1> hi ApOgEE fairuz 
<fairuz> ak47suk1: hi
<ApOgEE> fairuz: belum berjaya lagi
<fairuz> ApOgEE: :(
 * fairuz pun tensen jugak ni, tak jadi2 dari semlm
<ApOgEE> fairuz: apa yg tak jadi?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: tengah nak kod HDCP. Untuk encryption HDMI.
<fairuz> dah jadi dah :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-16
<kaibathelegacy> ping ak47suk1 
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> wb susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> hi fairuz 
<susah_sebut> thanks
<susah_sebut> jom mkan
<susah_sebut> ilang pulak dah fairuz ni
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> !seen ejat
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<fairuz> susah_sebut: sila2, aku pun nak g makan ni
<fairuz> wb ApOgEE
<fairuz> (11:43:14 AM) NickServ: (notice) Last addr  : ~fenris@ubuntu/member/fenris-
<fairuz> (11:43:14 AM) NickServ: (notice) Last seen  : Feb 15 10:55:19 2012 (23 hours, 47 minutes, 53 seconds ago)
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ^
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ya, dah tengok kat nickserv tadi
<ApOgEE> thanks
<susah_sebut> wslm ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> apa cerita yg ejat tag aku kat fb tu?
<ApOgEE> aku malas bukak fb kat opis
<susah_sebut> aku pun lom tengok
<susah_sebut> jap aku tolong tengokkan
<ApOgEE> sbb fb blocked dan aku malas nak bypass
<susah_sebut> ok tau dah
<susah_sebut> user dalam forums kena spam lalu pm
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tolong tampal kat imagebin boleh?
<ApOgEE> mcm ada gambar je
<ApOgEE> fairuz: akhirnya aku terpaksa re-write je sendiri from scratch.... huhu
<susah_sebut> ok kejap
<ApOgEE> tgh bermain dengan socket programming guna mingw
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: http://imagebin.org/199200
<fairuz> ApOgEE: keke ades
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: dapat ke?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: haha...
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: nampaknya kena disable PM untuk user yg baru register
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: sapa yg dpt tu?
<ApOgEE> gaya mcm awang hitam je buat keje camtu... cari mangsa
<susah_sebut> yang dapat tu user baru
<susah_sebut> rasanya sebab tengok post baru ada sikit
<susah_sebut> eh kejap
<susah_sebut> aku aemk nick dia :p
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: menurut gambar tu, dia punya post 0
<susah_sebut> kat facebook is Ami_Mahyudin
<ApOgEE> joined 15 Feb
<susah_sebut> kat forum peace66love
<ApOgEE> nak ngorat pun agak2 la... hahahaha
<ApOgEE> dia cari Ubuntu chicks
<susah_sebut> kejap la aku masuk forum sebab dengarnya ramai yang dapat
<ApOgEE> lol
<susah_sebut> aku pun dapat
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> takpe, mlm kang aku hapuskan dia
<susah_sebut> budak yang post gamba tu ilangkan nick dia
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko pun boleh banned peace66love tu kan?
<susah_sebut> boleh
<ApOgEE> just checking
<ApOgEE> kalo boleh, hapuskan aje...
<ApOgEE> kalo ko tak hapuskan, mlm kang aku banteras dia
<susah_sebut> otw
<susah_sebut> semalam mamat peace ni join
<susah_sebut> memang semata2 nak curi email add orang letu
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> fairuz: hasil permulaan... https://github.com/ApOgEE/mingw-c-socket
<fairuz> takde dah apogee
<susah_sebut> apogee dah lari
<susah_sebut> fairuz: 
<fairuz> tu la hehe
<susah_sebut> ko masih sibuk dengan dev board tu ke fairuz 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aa. Memang kerja aku dengan benda ni
<susah_sebut> ko buat android device ke cane?
<susah_sebut> x reti aku nak tanya soalan ni
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> =.=' fairuz  lak ilang
<fairuz> bukan
<fairuz> company aku buat platform untuk mobile device
<fairuz> tak semestinya android
<fairuz> platform ni processor + gpu + i2c + hdmi + usb + sata + etc etc
<susah_sebut> ooooo.... paham dah rasanya (secara general la)
<fairuz> kira macam cpu untuk mobile la senang cerita
<susah_sebut> btw, macamana ko boleh tercampak ke france tu? 
<fairuz> mintak kerja sini, campak la diri sendiri ke sini keke
<susah_sebut> haha
<susah_sebut> siyes ni? masa apply keje tu ko kat malaysia jugak or memang kat france?
<susah_sebut> out. gile lama aku duduk kedai ni. 
<susah_sebut> bye fairuz 
<susah_sebut> deensokmo: kat kluang lagi ke?
<deensokmo> kat kluang lagi..
<deensokmo> lusa baru balik KL..
<susah_sebut> dok mana neh? prime city ka? deensokmo 
<deensokmo> aku duk Aneka hotel jer..
<susah_sebut> projek area kluang jugak ke?
<deensokmo> ada ler skit2..
<susah_sebut> mobile broadband eh bro deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> manjang dc jek
<susah_sebut> kat sini ok ke?
<deensokmo> aku dc ker ko yg dc..
<susah_sebut> ko yang dc la. kat fb :p
<susah_sebut> MrBatman: 
<susah_sebut> dah skodeng ke design yang available kat topic shirt contest
<MrBatman> yooo
<MrBatman> blom
<MrBatman> baru sampai umah
<susah_sebut> hek eleh
<susah_sebut> gi dating eh?
<susah_sebut> wakakaka
<MrBatman> :#
<MrBatman> lol
<MrBatman> bkan la
<MrBatman> pi bincang barang china
<susah_sebut> errrrrr....... barang apa tu?
<MrBatman> gadget, aksesori hp
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> ko bawak masuk ke?
<MrBatman> yep
<MrBatman> hehhehee
<susah_sebut> tido dah ke deensokmo  ni
<susah_sebut> wah
<susah_sebut> jual kat rcmall ke/
<MrBatman> rcmall
<MrBatman> mudah
<MrBatman> supply kat kedai2 kot
<susah_sebut> comey, dah ada katalog nanti tunjuk kat aku
<susah_sebut> aku nak mintak free
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<MrBatman> lol
<MrBatman> hahhahaha
<susah_sebut> lapar la pulak
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-17
<Dell> test
<Dell> hi
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<Dell> hi
<susah_sebut> hi all
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> pong fairuz 
<susahsebut> sorry guys. swdang bertungkus lumus bekerja.
<susahsebut> ada orang?
<ak47suk1> ad. tapi nakkeluar jap :P
<susahsebut> x jd eh meeting
<ak47suk1> diorg awalkan ke 14 feb hari tu kot.
<ak47suk1> ataupun ramai yg lupa :D
<fairuz> oh patut meeting ke hari ni
<fairuz> ?
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> akatsuki
<fairuz> hi susahsebut
<fairuz> eh kuar pulak :)
 * fairuz reboot jap. lama plak tak reboot
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<MrPen> \o/
<fairuz_> MrPen: \o/\o/
<MrPen> ngantok
 * fairuz_ lapar
<fairuz_> apa benda menarik yg aku boleh buat dengan VPS yg hanya ada 10GB space + 512mb ram?
<fairuz_> wb ejat
<ejat> thanks 
<ejat> nie online pakai gprs
<ejat> kat kg tajul .. sik kedah ... jap lagi lepas subuh nak gerak g penang matriculation ict day 
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> apa plan kat booth tu?
<ejat> slow slide & video , explain , awareness , etc2 .. and giving limited goodies/swag
<ejat> show*
<fairuz_> oo
 * fairuz_ ngnatuk plak
<fairuz_> ejat:  awal bangun?
<ejat> x tdo lagi 
<ejat> td borak dalam kete tajul drive
<ejat> semlm dah seharian tdo 
<ejat> kena inject pinggul .. 
<ejat> :(
<fairuz_> o
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> ejat: ada streaming ke nnt?
<fairuz_> aku mcm ada terbaca ada org nak stream?
<fairuz_> wb MrPen
<fairuz_> tak tido lg?
<fairuz_> ke dah bgn keke
<ejat> ye kut
<ejat> sorry la i x up2date info
<fairuz__> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-18
<fairuz_> hi rakan2
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut susah_sebut
<fairuz_> ping ak47suk1
<susahsebut> ping pong 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: eh ade jugak dlm ni keke
<susahsebut> x chat aku ni kenapa xde notification icon dalam unity panel eh?
<susahsebut> x perasan kena ping tadi
<fairuz_> sebab ko tak pakai pidgin :P
<fairuz_> xchat sepatut ada notification tak?
 * fairuz_ tak pernah pakai
<susahsebut> kalau tengok kat setting 
<susahsebut> ada 
<susahsebut> enable icon tray
<susahsebut> tapi icon tray tu duduk dalam cairo dock bukan unity tray
<susahsebut> yay! siap sudah masak
<susahsebut> gile pukul 3 setengah baru nak sarapan
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> baru bgn la tu
<susahsebut> tau xpe
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> eh ada idea tak apa aku bleh buat dengan vps yg hanya ada 10gb space?
<fairuz_> ada projek best?
<susahsebut> oh, kena tanya mereka yang biasa main server ni
<susahsebut> aku x tau 
<susahsebut> ping ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> bogel lg server tu
<susahsebut> setup vpn pastu bagi kat aku guna free tak boley ke?
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<fairuz_> tak install ape2 lg
<fairuz_> baru install git je hari tu wakaka
<fairuz_> nak tumpang pakai bleh je
<fairuz_> ko nak pakai buat ape?
<fairuz_> hehe
<susahsebut> oh, vpn yang aku subs habis bulan depan. 
<susahsebut> server US
<susahsebut> macam cilaka
<susahsebut> speed ok la
<susahsebut> ada cadangan mana vpn bagus boleh aku subs?
<susahsebut> ko buat jual meh 
<susahsebut> aku beli
<susahsebut> eh, subscribe
<fairuz_> ni vps mesia
<susahsebut> mana dapat vps tu fairuz 
<fairuz_> beli hari tu
<fairuz_> saje2 kohkoh
<fairuz_> nak try setup
<fairuz_> try setup vpn pun ok jugak keke
<susahsebut> cepat bagi aku jadi tester
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> ok kejap
<fairuz_> tak ssh kan seutp vpn kaka
<fairuz_> xtau ape2 ni
<susahsebut> errrr... mana le aku tau. biasa aku beli yang dah siap je pun
<susahsebut> belli dah siap sume config, cert  etc
<susahsebut> tinggal pasang oepnvpn je kat pc
<fairuz_> kira kau kena create user utk ko la kan utk test
<fairuz_> *aku
<susahsebut> ye kot
<susahsebut> tengah setup ke fairuz 
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> aku seutp khas utk ko ni
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> pergh
<susahsebut> mcm x caya je aku baca
<susahsebut> wakaka
<fairuz_> ok dah
<fairuz_> jap aku PM ko ngna username + password
<fairuz_> ko try pakai
<fairuz_> aku tak reti pkai vpn
<susahsebut> err
<susahsebut> ko pm kat mana?
<susahsebut> oh
<susahsebut> jumpa dah
<susahsebut> hahaha
<susahsebut> errr
<susahsebut> wb kaibathelegacy 
<susahsebut> ak47suk1 cuti ka? hehe
<kaibathelegacy> baru lepas bbq susah_sebut 
<fairuz_> back
<fairuz_> siot tertekan suis power kat belakang cpu tu -.-
<fairuz> huuuu
<ak47suk1> baru balekkk
<fairuz> ak47suk1:  :)
<fairuz> seronok?
<ak47suk1> aku tak pegi kmpp
<fzlamn> Assalam hello hi semua
<fairuz> fzlamn: wsalam
<fzlamn> fairuz: apa khabar?
<MrPen> wasalam
<MrPen> wah
<MrPen> da blk?
<fzlamn> belom lagi
<fzlamn> ada kat sandakan sabah
<fzlamn> ulan depan baru ke Lumut Perak
<MrPen> hohohoohho
<MrPen> darat la ni?
<fzlamn> a'ah
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> sempat update 11.10 je la ni
<MrPen> hehehhehhee
<MrPen> (Y)
<fzlamn> MrPen: Apa khabar?
<fairuz> fzlamn: baik. kat darat ke tu
<fzlamn> kat kapal
<fzlamn> kapal kat jeti sandakan
<fairuz> OO
<fairuz> oo
<MrPen> baik
<MrPen> sihat
<MrPen> ;)
<MrPen> awak sihat?
<fzlamn> sihat alhamdulillah
<fzlamn> apa projek terbaru MrPen?
<MrPen> *\o/*
<MrPen> pojek terbaru
<fzlamn> bulu ketiak
<MrPen> hehhee
<MrPen> now update blog je
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> ni shah punye keje la ni
<MrPen> -..-
<fzlamn> hahaha......
<fzlamn> mai link nk tgk blog
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> penreturns.rc.my
<fairuz> MrPen: tak loading pun kat sini :(
<fairuz> oo dah
<fzlamn> ni blog
<fzlamn> nice blog
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz> nice nice
<MrPen> noob je
<MrPen> ape yg sy wat kat ubuntu sy
<fairuz> byk tu post bulan february :)
<MrPen> situ la sy update
<MrPen> :p
<fairuz> bagus dah tu
<MrPen> loading kat sini?
<fairuz> MrPen: tadi dia tak load page tu. Kena refresh sekali dua
<MrPen> ohh
<MrPen> slow ke
<MrPen> jemmm
<MrPen> kalau salah tolong btolkan okie
<MrPen> :p
<fzlamn> program kat KMPP tu nampak sungguh berjaya la kan
<fzlamn> MrPen ada pergi tak?
<MrPen> xpegi pon
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> nampak berjaya
<MrPen> sambutan pon dasat
<fzlamn> orang banyak sedar tentang open source ni sejak SKMM block file sharing hari tu
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> heheheh
<fzlamn> lepas tu ada pulak SOPA PIPA PAPA n MAMA
<MrPen> hahahhaha
<MrPen> rosak gak sbb sopa pipa tu
<fzlamn> ko pun perasan gak ek MrPen
<MrPen> sume kene tuka
<MrPen> sume kene akur je
<MrPen> demmm
<fzlamn> aku x tau apa lg ttg sopa pipa tu
<fzlamn> malas nak baca
<fzlamn> tapi semacam kes skmm tu jugak ek?
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> cam skmm kat mesia je
<MrPen> dorg worldwide
<MrPen> tp ade gak yg xjoin
<fzlamn> ooo...
<fzlamn> toke megaupload tu betol ke kena tangkap?
<fairuz> aa
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> tp kene xlame pon
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> die pon da kaye
<MrPen> ape ade hal
<MrPen> ;)
<fzlamn> kalau ko kena mesti lama kan
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> hahhaha
<MrPen> sy org baek
<fzlamn> *\o/*
<MrPen> mne ble kene
<fzlamn> bulu ketiak
<fairuz> haha
<MrPen> jemmm
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> sejak dari hari tu kebanyakkan org belajar menghacking 
<fzlamn> aku je guna ubuntu ni sebab keciwa dengan microsoft office trial kat win7
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> basic yg byk org pakai menentang skmm tu
<MrPen> dns la
<fzlamn> a'ah
<MrPen> heheheh
<fzlamn> time tu aku pulun la promot linux
<MrPen> alip ba ta alip ba ta
<MrPen> jom layan suatu malam kubur berasap
<fzlamn> cerita hantu ke?
<MrPen> hantu lawak
<MrPen> hehehhe
<fzlamn> oo..
<fzlamn> sambil2 buat apa je?
<MrPen> xwat ape pon..borak ngan buah ati
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> ngantok gile
<fzlamn> update x habis lg
<fzlamn> belom upgrade lg ni
<fzlamn> adoi
<MrPen> hehehe
<MrPen> sudo apt-proz upgrade
<MrPen> ;)
<fzlamn> ada baca td kat blog tu
<fzlamn> dulu pernah buat tp mcm xde perubahan
<MrPen> ye ke xde?
<MrPen> sbb tenet awak mmg laju kot
<fzlamn> mmg x laju
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> hheheheeh
<MrPen> sat
<MrPen> mandi sat
<fzlamn> bulu ketiak punya pasal la tu
<fzlamn> mandi tengah malam sebab berbau
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> hahhaha
<fzlamn> ko mandi ke cuci muka je?
<MrPen> mandi ler
<MrPen> bilas badan
<MrPen> siap scrub lagik
<MrPen> :D
<fzlamn> 9 min
<MrPen> express
<MrPen> doc ckp
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> mandi mlm xelok
<MrPen> paru2 berair
<MrPen> so kene laju2 la
<MrPen> hahhaha
<fzlamn> okay2
<MrPen> ni blog sape eh
<MrPen> http://www.tutorialmelayu.com/
<fzlamn> internet slow pulak
<fzlamn> x blh nk buka
<fzlamn> fairuz tahu kot
<MrPen> awak punye blog mne
<MrPen> meh usya sket
<MrPen> :D
<fzlamn> x reti la nk berblog
<fzlamn> x faham kawe
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> lohh
<MrPen> ye la tuh
<MrPen> ermm
<MrPen> posible x wat clickable conky?
<MrPen> bole ann
<fzlamn> kalau reti, mcm nk buat je ttg pengalaman noob sy guna ubuntu ni
<MrPen> wat la satu
<MrPen> xsusah pon
<fzlamn> x pernah guna coki2
<fzlamn> blog ni ada templat2 kn?
<fzlamn> mana nk start buat blog
<MrPen> eleh
<MrPen> gaye cam da ade je
<MrPen> hahahhhaa
<MrPen> saje ni wat xtau
<MrPen> demmm
<fairuz> MrPen: blog bahasa melayu tu
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> sape punye?
<fzlamn> betol la x reti
<MrPen> yo la tuh
<fairuz> aku punya, lama tak update
<MrPen> tah tah da jd blogger terhebat
<MrPen> ooo
<fairuz> nak tolong update ke haha
<MrPen> tunggu gak entry terbaru
<MrPen> tp xde
<MrPen> :3
<fairuz> igt nak jugak buat entry malam ni
<fairuz> tak rajin macam penreturns :)
<fzlamn> siapa penreturns?
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> blog fairuz  tuh
<MrPen> tunggu je entry die
<MrPen> rajin2 kan
<MrPen> ble jd rujukan
<MrPen> sy bkn bidang sy bende2 ni
<MrPen> dulu blaja letrik letronik je
<fzlamn> td x boleh buka sebab line slow
<fzlamn> mmg tu blog dia
<MrPen> pastu shah la soh try ubuntu
<fzlamn> hr tu dia ada bg tau
<fairuz> MrPen: saya pun budak lektronik 
<fzlamn> samelekite
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> ye ke
<MrPen> hahhaha
<MrPen> tp korg org lame
<MrPen> sy baru lagi
 * fairuz muda lagi :)
<MrPen> ade la 3 kali format
<fzlamn> ko budak lg ke?
<MrPen> pastu baru la ble paham sket2
<fzlamn> x sunat ek?
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fairuz> haha
<fzlamn> 3 kali kira hebat
<fzlamn> aku lebih lg
<fzlamn> lebih lagi
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> ye ke?
<MrPen> hehehhhe
<MrPen> la ni budak umah
<MrPen> 2 org da tejebak
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> ade yg sound xkua pon format
<MrPen> hhehheheh
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> giler returns la
<MrPen> tp pastu baru la masing2 rajin menggugle
<fzlamn> aku start 2 org
<fzlamn> member pasangkn
<fzlamn> coz office fail
<MrPen> untung ahh ade membe pasangkan
<MrPen> sy sorg
<MrPen> mmg gile la
<MrPen> tp time tu wat kat vm je
<MrPen> sbb takot fakap je
<MrPen> hahaha
<fzlamn> aku format teros guna buntu
<MrPen> da paham sket baru la buang tros tingkap
<fzlamn> aku x faham apa pun time tu
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> biase la
<MrPen> skang ni nk clone
<MrPen> so pape pasni fakap xde la nk install blk satu2
<fairuz> buat la style remaster mcm revamp etc tu
<fairuz> install siap2 semua benda pastu jadikan iso
<fairuz> edar kat kawan2
<MrPen> tu yg sy nk wat
<MrPen> tp xde la nak edar
<fairuz> takyah letak nama pun takpa
<MrPen> kang bende2 merepek pon ade
<MrPen> hahahaha
<fairuz> cakap je ubuntu + software asas
<MrPen> tok backup diri sendiri je
<fairuz> aa bagus jugak buat mcm tu
<fairuz> pastu prepare satu pendrive yg ada iso tu 
<fairuz> letak dalam poket
<fairuz> keke
<MrPen> yesss
<MrPen> senang
<MrPen> bukak je kat mana2
<MrPen> pc sy dlm poket
<MrPen> :D
<fzlamn> huyo
<MrPen> nanti sy siapkan satu
<MrPen> tok ubuntu-my jam
<fzlamn> 2 la
<fzlamn> bg aku free 11
<fzlamn> 1*
<MrPen> so xde la user yg xtau gune nk kene install blk satu2 brg
<MrPen> jenoh gak tu nk install blk
<MrPen> hehheheh
<MrPen> basic ape eh..xchat, skype, gnome tweak tool, flash, 
<fzlamn> cheese
<fairuz> pidgin la, semua ada dalam pidgin; skype, msn, ym, facebook, irc
<fairuz> :)
<fzlamn> guy
<fzlamn> aku nk out dulu la
<MrPen> yeahh
<MrPen> hoh
<fzlamn> dh x larat dah ni
<MrPen> awal lagi
<MrPen> hehhee
<MrPen> okie2
<fairuz> fzlamn: okehh
<MrPen> selamat
<fzlamn> Assalamualaikum and selamat malam semua
<MrPen> wasalam
<MrPen> welcome ;)
<fairuz> MrPen: tak tido lg ke
<fairuz> fzlamn: masuk balik? :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-19
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ak47suk1> helo fairuz1_
<fairuz_> ping MrPen
<fairuz_> helo ak47suk1
<fairuz_> ak47suk1: Apa boleh buat dengan vps yg hanya ada 10gb space?
<ak47suk1> openvpn lepas fairuz_
<ak47suk1> RAM dengan CPU berapa utk containe VPS tu?
<ak47suk1> *container
<ak47suk1> lagi satu kena mintak hoster enable TUN/TAP dan iptables_nat
<fairuz_> ram tak byk.. 384 burstable to 1G
<fairuz_> TUN/TAP tu utk apa ak47suk1?
<ak47suk1> openvpn takat 64MB je RAM pakai
<ak47suk1> driver utk tunnel
<ak47suk1> vps ko based on apa
<ak47suk1> solusvm,openvz or Xen?
<fairuz_> OpenVZ
<ak47suk1> macam aku guna openvz
<ak47suk1> tapi kena tgk TOC hosting jugak
<ak47suk1> diorg benarkan vpn ke tak
<fairuz_> install je dulu keke
<fairuz_> aku pun nak try2 je ni
<fairuz_> nak belaja
<ak47suk1> nak install memang boleh
<fairuz_> kalau diorang tak bagi install je baru
<ak47suk1> tapi kena mintak hosting enable TUN/TAP
<fairuz_> :)
<ak47suk1> kalau tak jadi local vpn je la
<fairuz_> by default mmg tak enable?
<ak47suk1> sekadar nak akses server securely
<ak47suk1> :D
<ak47suk1> yep, by default tak enable. Hosting aku enabled by request
<fairuz_> oo ok.. aku akan tanya dulu tokey hoster tu 
<fairuz_> hmm tapi aku pakai ke vpn hehe
<fairuz_> vpn ni mcm network biasa kan?
<inashdeen> hi, on ke tak ni?
<fairuz_> inashdeen: ada
<fairuz_> eh bukan ada meeting malam ni?
<inashdeen> tak tau
<susahsebut> hello
<ak47suk1> meeting malam ni kul 9pm
<ak47suk1> betul ke susahsebut 
<susahsebut> confirm eh? poji ada tak?
<susahsebut> aku mesej dia kat fb td xjawab lak
<fairuz_> helo susahsebut
<susahsebut> helo fairuz
<susahsebut> aku tengah terbaring neh. kedai makan port boasa cuti pulak dia hari ahad
<susahsebut> apogee. anda ada disini?
<fairuz_> takde tu nick dia
<fairuz_> ke dia ada nick lain? 
<susahsebut> ping fairuz1 
<susahsebut> pong fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> ak47suk1: 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: PONG
<susahsebut> hehe
<fairuz> :p
<susahsebut> weh, poji mana? ada nampak ka?
<fairuz> tak plak
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<susahsebut> hi ak47suk1 
<ak47suk1> ramai tak alert kot meeting
<susahsebut> apanya yang digumamkan tu
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> meeting tu plan asal 17hb
<susahsebut> x pasti macamana nak meeting kalau xde poji atau member lama ubuntu-my yang lain since banyak agenda melibatkan ahli lama.
<susahsebut> macam aku ni sekadar menyibuk dengan update dalam medium yang perlu boleh la. 
<fairuz> aku pun ahli tidur je :)
<susahsebut> cayalah sambil tidur boleh main irc
<susahsebut> XD
<ak47suk1> yg penting yg ada akses kat meetingology :)
<susahsebut> xde
<susahsebut> nampaknya postpone je la dulu
<susahsebut> masih ada setengah bulan lagi pun 
<susahsebut> poji memang tengah sibuk ni aritu dia bagitau aku
<susahsebut> wb MrPen 
<susahsebut> brochure/pamphlet keluar sudeh ka?
<susahsebut> flyer kot
<susahsebut> salah terms aku guna tu
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz> wb MrPen
<MrPen> *\o/*
<susahsebut> lambat MrPen  ni
<MrPen> masak nasik
<susahsebut> lama dah orang tegur baru nak jawab
<MrPen> lapo
<susahsebut> belanja aku minum cepat
<MrPen> kekekkeke
<susahsebut> :p
<MrPen> hehhe
<MrPen> sape host ni?
<MrPen> sy tolong advertise je
<MrPen> :3
<susahsebut> rasanya kena postpone lagi kot
<susahsebut> sebab orang penting xde
<MrPen> hehehe
<MrPen> tunggu je la
<susahsebut> nanti aku email poji la tanya kat dia bila dia boleh free
<MrPen> worite
<MrPen> tp ni kang pkol 10 11 ade la org
<MrPen> hahhahaha
<MrPen> cam biase
<MrPen> :3
<Kaibathelegacy> Ak47suk1 keluar makan.
<MrPen> kalo camtu sy sambong masak dulu la
<MrPen> :3
<susahsebut> ak47suk1: nasi goreng 1
<susahsebut> sila2 MrPen 
<susahsebut> siap kang courier  ke simpang pulai eh
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<Kaibathelegacy> Lulz
<Kaibathelegacy> Lepak fb jap. Sori fon murah x sapot multi tasking :p
<susahsebut> ejat: baru balik ka?
<ejat> haah 
<ejat> nie nak kuar balik 
<ejat> tajul sedang berehat lagi kat umah i 
<MrPen> danau?
<ejat> haah 
<ejat> nak kuar jap .. 
<ejat> antar buah tangan beli kat ladang anggur :) 
<MrPen> anta damansara sekali
<MrPen> :3
<ejat> uish 
<susahsebut> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Plated-VGA-1-Male-to-Dual-2-VGA-Female-Converter-Splitter-Y-Cable-New-/380411000534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58924336d6
<susahsebut> sape ada info mana nak dapat ni?
<susahsebut> ping ejat  MrPen 
<MrPen> lowyat!
<MrPen> :3
<susahsebut> low yat ada ka?
<susahsebut> pernah jumpa? mana kedai? MrPen 
<MrPen> ade rase
<MrPen> nanti sy pm membe
<susahsebut> alaaa jangan la rasa2
<susahsebut> bagi tau betul2 la 
<susahsebut> XD
<MrPen> die keje sana
<MrPen> sat
<fairuz> :)
<MrPen> pnah tgk kat sri komputer
<MrPen> nk lg laju kol tokie czone
<MrPen> 0122051826
<MrPen> nama = panjang
<susahsebut> amboih, 
<susahsebut> no tokey terus
<susahsebut> hehee
<MrPen> ;)
<susahsebut> dah jumpa kat lelong
<susahsebut> area pandan indah
<susahsebut> bukan area aku round pulak
<MrPen> heheheheh
<biborn> hye..ada meeting ke?
<fairuz> biborn: hi
<fairuz> biborn: dengar katanya tunda
<MrPen> org kuat xde
<MrPen> :3
<fairuz> hulk hogan tak masuk lg :D
<fairuz> MrBatman == MrPen?
<MrBatman> ;#
<MrBatman> lol
<MrBatman> :3
<MrBatman> *\o/*
<MrBatman> tuka wifi
<MrBatman> slow ler
<fairuz> \0/
<fairuz> tukar wifi jiran ke :P
<MrBatman> hehehhehe
<MrBatman> pinjam
<MrBatman> sian nanti pakai xabes
<MrBatman> rugi je baya
<MrBatman> :3
<fairuz> haha siot
<MrBatman> alasan kene bagus
<MrBatman> ;)
<fairuz> dia pakai wpa ke
<MrBatman> wep je
<MrBatman> tgk sini wpa sume xde client
<MrBatman> xbaya kot
<MrBatman> :3
<biborn> hahaha..batman = pen?
<biborn> meeting tunda ke hari apa?
<MrBatman> :3
<MrBatman> kene tunda la biborn 
<susahsebut> ekeke
<susahsebut> MrBatman: patut tangkap penjenayah
<susahsebut> :p
<MrBatman> hehehhe
<susahsebut> nanti confirmkan dengan poji lepas tu re-announce 
<MrBatman> btolkn gak tarikh kat wiki
<biborn> haha kalau macam tu saya cabut dlu
<biborn> bye2
<susahsebut> bye biborn 
<susahsebut> noted MrBatman 
<MrBatman> ;)
<MrBatman> ubuntu jam da dekat ni
<MrBatman> aiyoo
<fairuz> ubuntu jam plan kat mane?
<fairuz> dan bila
<MrBatman> awal blan 3
<MrBatman> tempat xtau lg
<MrBatman> hehehhehe
<fairuz> apa yg akan dibuat time jam tu?
<susahsebut> confirm ke jam ni?
<susahsebut> putus macam tu je perbincangan aritu
<MrBatman> xpasti la
<MrBatman> sape host pon xtau lg
<fairuz> apa agenda jam tu?
<susahsebut> fairuz: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<fairuz> jam setelkan web ke, translation ke
<fairuz> oo ok
<fairuz> tu global, tapi kita ada plan yg spesifik ke utk loco my
<susahsebut> boleh pilih x perlu amek pakej penuh
<susahsebut> paling mudah ni je la kot
<susahsebut> Other - other types of contribution such as marketing, packaging, advocacy etc. 
<susahsebut> translation - pun ok
<susahsebut> beramai2 brainwash translate 11.10 mana yang masih belum translate. :p
<MrBatman> translate ke jawa? :3
<susahsebut> Asia buat masa ni ada 1 negara je buat global jam
<susahsebut> myanmar
<susahsebut> huhu
<susahsebut> boleh jugak tu MrBatman tp aku x reti jawa :p
<susahsebut> walau aku anak jawa T.T
<fairuz> :P
<MrBatman> same
<MrBatman> kahkahkahkah
<susahsebut> dem
<susahsebut> ujan la pulak
<susahsebut> pergh ini tido memang tak ingat nak bangun
<fairuz> :p
<susahsebut> selamat malam sume
<susahsebut> tido dulu
<fairuz_> wb MrPen
<fairuz_> MrPen: ping
 * fairuz_ test
<MrPen> woh
<MrPen> ade lagi
<fairuz> MrPen: ko la.. ade lagi?
<fairuz> tak tido ka
<fairuz> tengah nak compile 3.3-rc4
<fairuz> MrPen: kluar masuk
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-11
 * ejat pang fairuz
<fairuz_> ejat: pong pong
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-12
<fairuz_> ping ping
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-14
<fairuz_> woot penreturns
<Ratbox> !seeb susah_sebut
<lubotu2> Ratbox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ratbox> !seen susah_sebut
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  Ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ susah_sebut.
<Ratbox> !seen pencintakucing
<EggDrops>  Ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintakucing.
<Ratbox> !seen betrayer
<EggDrops> Betrayer (MauiNSons@unaffiliated/betrayer) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 129 hari, 23 jam, 35 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<Ratbox> !seen fenris
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> Ada 4 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): Guest64189 fenris Guest11938 Guest52920. Guest64189 (~fenris@120.141.53.214) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 3 hari, 23 jam, 8 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 248 seconds).
<ratbox> !seen betrayer
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> Ada 2 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): ratbox betrayer. ratbox (~Angelfire@unaffiliated/enchanted) terakhir saya lihat dia ganti nick dari betrayer di #ubuntu-my hanya 5 detik yang lalu. ratbox masih ada disini sekarang.
<ratbox> ok
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-15
<ejat> elo any body home
 * ejat pokes fairuz
 * ejat pokes fairuz_
 * ejat pokes mypapit
<fairuz_> ejat: poke poke
<ejat> akhirnya
<ejat> dah terlelap dah depan raring nie 
<ejat> almost 1week x update
<ejat> r u going to try nexus 4 with ubuntu os ? 
<ejat> huhu 
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-16
<mypapit> e[
<mypapit> ejat, hahaha mungkin tak kot
<mypapit> tgk ROM image yg stabil dulu 
<mypapit> ejat, sux sux
<ejat> elo any body home .. 
 * ejat pokes penreturns
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-17
<fairuz_> pokes ejat
 * ejat huhu
<ejat> kuar wkend ke fairuz_
<fairuz_> ejat: takde la, duk setelkan keja sket
<ejat> owh okie
<fairuz_> ejat: dah start buat app utk ubuntu phone?
<ejat> x de la ... 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> i bukan reti pun .. 
<ejat> just try to grab opportunity ... :)
<ejat> fairuz: restart jap td :) 
<fairuz_> ejat: oho
<fairuz_> ejat: buat app ape
<ejat> mana de … baru nak install sdk jerk .. idea tgh pikiaq
<fairuz_> buat ler open sos :D
<ejat> tgk la keadaan .. hoho 
<ejat> kena ade jugak close .. utk survive :)
<fairuz_> :)
<ejat> ade plan balik holiday MY ker ? 
 * ejat pang fairuz …
<ejat> /whois lobak 
<ejat> opis
<ejat> ooppss
<ejat> apo typo jerk nie 
<fairuz_1> ejat: aah maybe sebulan dua lagi balik
<ejat> owh okie .. 
<ejat> balik nanti roger2 la .. 
<ejat> mana tau bleh plan something :)
<fairuz_1> ejat: mesti hehe
<ejat> \0/
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-10
<excalibr> wafak..ada lagi tak tidur? :D
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-11
<shah`> o.O
<faizul> hi keropok_ 
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<faizul> hi kInOzAwA 
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-12
<fairuz> rakan2 sys admin, tolong2
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-13
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<faizul> hello
<excalibr> hai
<fairuz> excalibr: ko SA kan
<fairuz> meh tlg aku sat
<excalibr> fairuz, tak tahu buleh tlg ke tak
<fairuz> camni, aku ada satu web app ni (gerrit) kat server internal
<fairuz> tapi boleh access pakai internal IP ngan public IP
<fairuz> problem dia, bila aku access pakai internal IP, kena refresh 2-3 kali baru dia respond
<fairuz> kalau access pakai public IP berdesup je
<fairuz> pelik
<fairuz> ada idea excalibr ?
<faizul> hi keropok_ 
<excalibr> fairuz, server tu guna dual nic ke
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> server tu VM dalam proxmox
<excalibr> dua-dua on?
<excalibr> oh
<fairuz> physical server tu yg ada byk nic
<fairuz> aku tak sure ada brapa
<fairuz> tapi kitorang ada 5 public IP
<fairuz> salah satu point kat VM ni la
<fairuz> yang aku tak faham kenapa access dari local yg byk kali jadi not responding
<fairuz> 404
<fairuz> ada kaitan dengan dns ke ape?
<fairuz> (aku access direct pakai IP, tak pakai hostname)
<excalibr> fairuz, aku rasa masalah tu spesifik pd vmware
<excalibr> kalau dari vmware ke internal network, slow jugak ke
<excalibr> http://tstm.info/blog/2010/03/extremely-slow-nat-within-a-vmware-esxi-4.html
<fairuz> excalibr: ada twist
<fairuz> ada member aku takde problem pun, dia pakai PC. aku pakai laptop.
<fairuz> tak tau ada beza ke tak dari segi tu
<fairuz> ada sorang lagi member aku pakai laptop, ada problem jugak
<excalibr> misteri tu..ip pc dgn laptop tu dlm subnet sama ke
<fairuz> tak sama
<fairuz> ip laptop, ip pc, ip vm semua subnet lain2
<fairuz> pc 10.0.0.x laptop 10.0.1.x vm 192.168.100.x
<fairuz> aku saspek router yg handle 10.0.1.x ni bodoh 
<fairuz> test
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-14
<fairuz> excalibr: ping
 * ejat pokes govatent
<ejat> elo any body home
<govatent> ejat, hey
<govatent> long time no chat
<ejat> yeah
<ejat> bz like crazy working
<ejat> how about u ? 
<govatent> same. not much free time these days
<ejat> :(
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-15
<excalibr> pong
<fairuz> excalibr: sehari baru pong.. lag kuat nih keke
<excalibr> haha..semua salah skyrim :D
#ubuntu-my 2016-02-19
<mypapit> +OK WVDoT/OpjW2/O22BO0Ig87P.ySoma.lAOaR1
<mypapit> +OK RtcAU1lqr1n1
<mypapit> +OK 2YzXa/phNny0IIgX4/fABpx1ectA10Cn2Vt1iqK/w0ge9l1/
#ubuntu-my 2016-02-20
<mypapit> +OK yJes0.OBcVi/
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-13
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.43.0.php
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum nk tnye, knp Windows sy jd automatic repair? Sy ade 2 seperate physical hard drive. 1 Windows, 1 Ubuntu. Lepas ade buat transfer file ke 2nd partition dlm Windows, jd preparing automatic repair. Ni sbb x unmount ke? Selalu keluar je kt Windows
<UbuntuMY> <MySQL> Dah dpt boot masuk?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @myfenris, interesting...   http://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/12/kde_naming_usb_drive_vuln/
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-14
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Manjaro , anyone ?
<UbuntuMY> <Yuzery> ☝️me..using manjaro...dh try semua xfce, kde, gnome, budgie, mate...latest dan puas hati..pakai manjaro cinnamon skrg
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> dulu pakai, tapi kemudian tukar lubuntu sebab jauh lagi ringan
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Lupikir la sendiri hahaa
<UbuntuMY> <Encik_Ubuntu> @Yuzery, Lxqt
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Pkai lxqt sbb skrg bnyk qt-gui
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @mauisabily, Mana kita nak aplikasi tu qt gui? Biasa cari dalam store je
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Btw saya xfce ubuntu.. Bukan dev,, so tak godek sgt
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Qt-gui ni dev yg cross compile mmg guna ni utk gui aplikasi depa
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> So qt-gui ni dh popular skrg.. tak perlu nk install wine bagai kalau apps tu dr windows yg mmg code dia ada sedia qt-gui blh trus cross compile
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Cth qt gui; TeamViewer 13
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Version dulu depend pada wine utk versi Linux. Skg x dah.
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @MySQL, Boot dpt masuk
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Nk tnye mcm mne nk repair Ubuntu? Driver dia x load betul, yg x load utk audio dgn TouchPad. TouchPad single click je x jd. Audio langsung x bunyi. So mcm mne nk repair? Ade try install desktop environment tp somehow bila boot failed, uninstall package ikut shell emergency boot
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> guys selamat ptg
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> nak bertanya adapter apa korang guna dan berbaloi untuk linux?
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> mohon suggestion
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> adapter untuk?
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> wireless adapter
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> sorry ayat xlengkap
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> USB wireless?
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> yes my bro
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> no specific brand, aku beli je apa yg murah
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> aku ada beli tenda 3.0
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> tapi x support linux.
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Beli ajer tplink w722n. Kali linux pun boleh guna
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-5520_TL-WN722N.html
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> terima kasih bro
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> nnti aku carikkan
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> nice info, tk pernah beli usb tenda
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Tplink by default support Linux
<UbuntuMY> <MySQL> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> btw masalah session hang aku dulu aku rasa ada kaitan dgn xorg/wayland aku
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> skrg aku try login guna gnome on xorg. dlm wayland dulu aku takleh guna `scrot` dgn mouse selection, xorg boleh
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> maybe issue screen freeze ada kaitan dgn wayland juga. i'll give my review after a week
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-15
<UbuntuMY> <Encik_Ubuntu> @Juhaizam, Alfa
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> @Encik_Ubuntu tq bro aku survey kat kedai jap ag
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @MySQL, Ohh ok. Mgkin diorang tau source driver semua
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-data-collection-opt-out
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Rasanya ok kot than microsoft 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> microsoft sampai ko taip pun dia collect
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo Ubuntu dlm Microsoft mcm mana
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dedua submit ke
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> kalau ubuntu 18.04 officially available dalam subsystem, ye ko5
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> @Yuzery, Manjaro kde rocks. Not buggy like kubuntu, linux mint kde etc
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Baru testing. Tapi serius tak reti install simplenote dan master pdf editor
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-16
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: Plasma 5.12.1 bugfix update lands in backports PPA for Artful 17.10  https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-1-bugfix-update-lands-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-17-10/  After the initial release of Plasma 5.12 was made available for Artful 17.10 via our backports PPA last week, we are pleased to say the the PPA has now been updated to the 1st bugfix release 5.12.1. The full changelog for 5.12.1 can be found here.
<UbuntuMY> Including fixes and polish...
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Salam, soalan noob, distro apa yg mesra graphic radeon? guna ubuntu dia flickr bila guna youtube
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Manjaro?
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @SangCicak, tak pernah guna lagi. Akan diperlihatkan. tenkiu
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Wah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> speaking of the devil katanya
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Wkslm. Compile ja driver dr source code.. Aku pkai R9 280 ok ja..
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @najmiep, Best ke manjaro..  Apa extra nya 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> cantiknya gui manjaro
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Kalau manjaro mgkin ada source code dlm repo dia. Sbb based on arch
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> @SangCicak, Utk compile driver
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @mauisabily, baru install xde komen lagi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 😀😃
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dh mcm belacan
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Simpan.. Blh masuk wisma opensource Malaysia nnti hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @najmiep, Smp togel.mmg berbaloi n fully utilised tu @najmiep
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tu pasal 😃
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @mauisabily, ada tutorial yg tu tak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @najmiep, terus pakai ke testing out of the devil? 🤣
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> terus pakai. cuma ada masalah wifi driver kot. card detect, tapi lambat connect ke AP dan kalau connect pun slow. guna external USB dongle TP link baru boleh tu pun tak berapa smooth juga. tgk info built in card ni realtek
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dulu masa test distro aku ambik Ubuntu sbb dgn laptop ni terus boleh guna out of the box, tak sure driver non free ke apa
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-17
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalamualaikum
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> nk tnye, RAID dgn LVM tu, LVM lagi advance dr RAID ke mcm mne ye?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> waalaikumsalam
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> so ade jugak similarities mcm boleh combine 2 hard disk as one logical drive dlm os for raid dgn lvm?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> serupa tapi tak sama....  sila baca https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/299913
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Menarik jg
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Walaupun 1am
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Register nanti boleh watch later
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> 😁
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Haah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> It's recorded
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kalau terlepas pun boleh play semula
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-18
<UbuntuMY> <rizmut> Fwd from Sundara OS: Wadia balad Sundara OS sekalian. Bagi wadia balad yang ingin mencicipi tema ikon Karasa Jaga "khas" Sundara OS, silakan kunjungi tautan ini:  https://github.com/rizmut/libreoffice-style-karasa-jaga
<UbuntuMY> <rizmut> @rizmut, Aku nak berkongsi a little creation buat semua pengguna OS penguin
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> Samsung is seeking feedback for "Linux on Galaxy" ---> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/samsung-launch-linux-on-galaxy-survey
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZgQrNHGjBV_1lsEmpXXALS3aGYFvR-DNzvFMtlJCOYo/edit?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-my 2019-02-12
<adli> hi all
